# Help me set up my DSL internet Connection in Puppy Linux (Precise)



## funkysourav (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi there
I am using a Precise Puppy(LXPUP) on my laptop for the last few days
I am quite amazed with the speed and responsiveness while using it.

However I have a problem
I can't for the life of me  set up my DSL Broadband Connection(from BSNL India) for use with this OS.
But I never did face any problems setting up my DSL connection on Lubuntu, ZorinOS, Mint and Windows 7, XP.
all I am ever accustomed to do is give my username and password and the DSL connection is set up. ;D 

*My ISP(BSNL India) only gave me the following information
User ID---- "id<myphonenum>_ecdrid"
Password---"xxxxxx"
and an external Modem which connects to my PC via a Lan Port*

Here is what I do with Puppy
1)Probe for my modem with Pupdial Internet Dialer (Puppy says, "Success the modem responds as ttySL0") exit dialer

2)Start Wired/Wireless LAN---> Simple Network Wizard---->Click on eth0---->Puppy says "Successful connection to wired network 'eth0'.....Tick on set SNS as Default network tool"

3)so I guess my Modem is being recognized and so is the Ethernet port

4)Now I try and set up my Broadband connection using the "Roaring Penguin PPPoE"
Give my user name, password, set interface to eth0(default), leave DNS info to blank, set firewall to 0.
and after that is set up I finally press "Start", the PPPoE text file that pops up says that the connection is successful, however I can't browse the Internet.

Please help me find a viable solution to this problem guys.
if you need any info just ask


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2013)

there are 2 ways to setup an adsl modem:
a)bridge mode in which you enter your username/password in your pc OS dialer software to connect.this process is OS dependent so more chances of errors.
b)pppoe mode in which you save your username/password in modem itself so when you turn on the modem it connects to net without doing anything with your pc.after that whichever device you connect to modem will get net access.this process is OS independent so no chances of errors like those in bridge mode.

for configuring modem in pppoe mode see these articles by just4kix:
All my useful articles and guides

if you still want to use bridge mode then in your lan settings check that you are getting an ip address in the range of 192.168.1.x & that your modem home ip is 192.168.1.1 & in its settings dhcp is on with starting ip address 192.168.1.y("y" must be less than "x" as pc ip must be within dhcp ip pool range).


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> there are 2 ways to setup an adsl modem:
> a)bridge mode in which you enter your username/password in your pc OS dialer software to connect.this process is OS dependent so more chances of errors.
> b)pppoe mode in which you save your username/password in modem itself so when you turn on the modem it connects to net without doing anything with your pc.after that whichever device you connect to modem will get net access.this process is OS independent so no chances of errors like those in bridge mode.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply Whitestar_999
i am going to try and change my connection type to pppoe mode
if it is of any help, my modem is a BSNL VMC modem
Model Name	 AN1020-20	 
Firmware Version	10.4.3.12.12

Hi WhiteStar_999
following  your advice i was able to configure my Router/Modem to work in PPPoE mode
My heartiest thanks mate 

here is a link of a video that helped me configure my modem/router settings


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2013)

good to know.


----------

